# Question about OFA testing



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm not an expert by any means and I'm sure others will be of more help. It may be helpful to know which size poodle you are looking at though. I think different tests are recommended depending on if you are looking at a toy, mini, or standard. I have a standard, and I don't think patellas are a big concern for standards. It's much more of an issue with toys I think.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Teddyboy said:


> Hi! I asked a breeder about the testing results for an available puppy. I'm new to this and I'm just going by what the Poodle Club paperwork I have says.
> The breeder replied that elbows and hips were tested, which I verified on OFA website for the dad assuming I have the correct name (hips are "fair" and elbows are "normal"). My question is, are the elbows or knees/patellas supposed to be tested? I thought it was the knees, so why would they have elbows instead? Are they the same?! lol...I'm clueless here!
> 
> According the OFA website, for the CERF, "D3a-Iris, persistent pupillary membranes- iris to iris"--do you know what this means? Is it a concern?
> ...


Are you talking about a standard poodle? Patellas aren't checked in standards, but hips are, and sometimes elbows. Elbows and patellas (knees) are not the same.  The OFA website says this about PPM- "Persistent pupillary membranes (PPM): persistent blood vessel remnants in the anterior chamber which fail to regress normally by 3 months of age. These strands arise from the iris collaret and may bridge from iris to iris, iris to lens, iris to cornea or form sheets of tissue in the anterior chamber. " It is a breeder's option code, which means that OFA gives the dog a passing score, notes the finding, and its inheritance is unknown.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/ppm.htm


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Teddyboy said:


> Hi! I asked a breeder about the testing results for an available puppy.
> I'm assuming I need to check the OFA information for the mom also, correct?


Yes, check for all results for bitch (mother) also. If they weren't offered, there could be some problems, or she may not be 2 years old yet which would be a bad sign.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

Another note Elbows are x-rayed knees are done by the vet doing a physical exam and writing their findings for OFA.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

King Louie said:


> Another note Elbows are x-rayed knees are done by the vet doing a physical exam and writing their findings for OFA.


What? Elbows are not x-rayed knees, they are x-rayed elbows. A radiograph must be taken and submitted to OFA for an evaluation. The vet does not write findings to OFA.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

wry grin I think you misread the comment since a comma was left out... 

I think it should read "Another note Elbows are x-rayed, knees are done by the vet doing a physical exam and writing their findings for OFA." which makes more sense and is correct


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spindledreams said:


> wry grin I think you misread the comment since a comma was left out...
> 
> I think it should read "Another note Elbows are x-rayed, knees are done by the vet doing a physical exam and writing their findings for OFA." which makes more sense and is correct


Makes more sense! Commas are helpful! lol!


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

LOL  sorry I was typing on my phone and being lazy. I didn't feel like switching between key boards just for a comma.


----------



## Teddyboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you for your help! I didn't realize I left out that I'm looking for a miniature poodle, and I believe the knees are supposed to be looked at, elbows don't seem to be recommended. I never really thought about dog body parts before this, lol! 
If knees aren't reported, maybe it was an oversight or there was a problem. 
Thanks again!


----------

